# Leader question



## City fisher

Have a question about leader suggestions. What kind of leader and lb test are you guys using? I ask because my cousin hooked into a monster catfish at Milton a few weeks ago. We were bank fishing and he got it all the way to shore. the shore line we fish from is maybe a 4 foot drop to the water. I told him when he started reeling it in to go down by the water, there is dry land and some old parts to what looks like a road or bridge in the same area. I am sure some of you know where I am talking about, its down by the dam. Anyway, he likes to wear tennis shoes while he fishes and didnt want to take the chance of getting them wet. I know what you all are thinking, lol. anyways, he asked me to go down and help himn get it the rest of the way in. I told him to let some slack out till I got down there as I was in the process of casting my own rod out. He failed to listen and kept constant pressure on the line and it broke the leader off. He of course blamed me for taking to long to get down there, yeah ok. 

So, he says he uses 50lb mono leaders. I have no idea if this is true or not as I am not with him when he buys the stuff to make them. He said he was gonna switch to one of those steel leaders but I read a thread on here where it was mentioned that these are not the best option to use. So, what kind of leader are you guys using and what lb test? I still think ths whole situation could have been avoided if he didnt wear tennis shoes, ha ha. Thanks for your input and suggestios guys.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

50lb leader sounds sufficient. I'm wondering what knot he tied and if he tied it right? Did it break at the knot?

I'll also take this time to recommend to your buddy to buy a nice pair of boots! i LOVE my Muck Chore boots. Lightweight, waterproof up past my calves, warm in the winter, fine in the summer! Been my signature look this summer much to my girlfriends dismay.. Tshirt, shorts, muck boots! heh


----------



## agreen112

City fisher said:


> Have a question about leader suggestions. What kind of leader and lb test are you guys using? I ask because my cousin hooked into a monster catfish at Milton a few weeks ago. We were bank fishing and he got it all the way to shore. the shore line we fish from is maybe a 4 foot drop to the water. I told him when he started reeling it in to go down by the water, there is dry land and some old parts to what looks like a road or bridge in the same area. I am sure some of you know where I am talking about, its down by the dam. Anyway, he likes to wear tennis shoes while he fishes and didnt want to take the chance of getting them wet. I know what you all are thinking, lol. anyways, he asked me to go down and help himn get it the rest of the way in. I told him to let some slack out till I got down there as I was in the process of casting my own rod out. He failed to listen and kept constant pressure on the line and it broke the leader off. He of course blamed me for taking to long to get down there, yeah ok.
> 
> So, he says he uses 50lb mono leaders. I have no idea if this is true or not as I am not with him when he buys the stuff to make them. He said he was gonna switch to one of those steel leaders but I read a thread on here where it was mentioned that these are not the best option to use. So, what kind of leader are you guys using and what lb test? I still think ths whole situation could have been avoided if he didnt wear tennis shoes, ha ha. Thanks for your input and suggestios guys.


How big do you think he was? 

I use 15 lbs zebco omniflex mono line, the cheap stuff at Walmart, and consistently land 30 lb cats at night from the river. I haven't caught anything near 50 lbs yet this summer. 

Use your drag and wear that fish out until he can no longer put up a fight. Would've been a lot easier to land this way. Too many guys wanna bulldog in the fish and then wonder why they can't land it. 

I tie directly to the hook, old school. What kind of knot do you guys use?

Get the 20lb test if you prefer and tie a palomer knot http://www.walmart.com/ip/Zebco-Omniflex-Line/16652605


----------



## Boostedawdfun

I use 30-40 lb mono with a palomer knot. I make up several different leaders (swivel, mono and hook) and keep them in a small photo album. Different line, hooks and swivels. I tie them onto the main 50lb braid line with the palomer and switch as needed depending what I'm targeting.


----------



## TeamClose

25# main line and 50# leader Berkley big game. Caught fish up to 86# no prob


----------



## Sciotodarby

I'd go along with the knot slipping. I'd imagine 50# mono would be a pain to get a good knot in. I use the same line for leaders as I do banklines and drops on trot lines- Muzzy bowfishing line. 225# braided Dacron.


----------



## BottomBouncer

I'm wondering what good a heavy leader is going to do if you have a light main line, for example using a 20lb. main line and 50lb. leader? In open, snag-free water I use 30lb. flourocarb. The heaviest I'll go is 60lb. Reels spooled with 40-55lb. braid.


----------



## catman1991

I use 20lbs main line, and 40lbs leader for everything. I tie a palamar knot from the main line to the swivel, then another palamar from the swivel to the leader, and I snell my hooks. 5/0-8/0 daiichi and owner circle hooks.
I use either Berkley big game, or offshore angler tight line. you cant beat offshore angler for the price, $11 for a half pound spool (1330 yards).


----------



## Boostedawdfun

catman1991 said:


> I use 20lbs main line, and 40lbs leader for everything. I tie a palamar knot from the main line to the swivel, then another palamar from the swivel to the leader, and I snell my hooks. 5/0-8/0 daiichi and owner circle hooks.
> I use either Berkley big game, or offshore angler tight line. you cant beat offshore angler for the price, $11 for a half pound spool (1330 yards).


That's how I tie mine up and also snell my hooks. Never had an issue doing it that way either.


----------



## catman1991

Boostedawdfun said:


> That's how I tie mine up and also snell my hooks. Never had an issue doing it that way either.



yeah, its always done me well. ive never had a concern about my rig giving out. I also run mono 100% of the time, im just not a braid guy.


----------



## TeamClose

The heavy leader helps if the hook is inside the mouth and the line is rubbing on the mouth. Big blues in current love to pick a bait and come up river and then when the hook pokes them, they turn for down river and the line gets wrapped around thier fin. A heavy leader prevents breakage and a lighter main line helps in casting distance. Doesn't matter if you use 80# line, if he gets in a snag unless you bring the whole snag in, he will break you off. 50# big game ties palomar and snell knots just fine


----------



## City fisher

It didnt break the knot, it broke the leader. As mentiioned above about the drag, I am constantly reminding him to set the drag on his reels. And he does "Bulldog them" in a lot. I tell him all the time he is going to rip the lips off a fish one of these days. He sets the hook so hard and fast that it scares the crap out of me if I am not paying attention to him, like some one jumping at you from around a corner. I have no idea what kind of knot he uses to tie his leaders. He watches tons of youtube videos on dofferent knots and has a new one he tries out almost every time we go out. I swear he has some kind of knot fetish, no joke. He does snell his hooks though. As far as size, I would say 15 to 17lb size, I'm guessing because dont all our fish look so much bigger than they really are the closer the get to the shore? lol. It was well over 26" as well. We regularly catch them in the 3 to 7lb range there and this one was way bigger than anything we have caught there in the last 2 years. I have also recommended the boots for a couple years now to no avail. I use an old pair of my combat boots that I brought home with me. i love those boots. They keep my feet warm and I can walk out into the water and as long as it doesnt go over the top of my boots I can stand there for as long as I want and they dont leak one drop of water. They have about 300 or more miles of break in time too so they are comfortable as well. We rucked a lot in the infantry, lol. 

This is my hypothisis and what I told him. When he had the fish almost landed he had the rod loaded and the fish was in shallow water so of course it was thrashing around. His answer was to pull up on the rod even more which pulled the fishes head a couple of inches out of the water. This made it thrash even more and we have all seen the inside of a big cats mouth, its almost like sand paper in there. So I think that with it thrashing around it eventually wore through the leader and broke it a few inches away from the hook. This is my theory on what happened. I appreciate all the feed back guys and will pass this onto him and he can make his decision from there. I also recommended him buying a net with an extendable handle so he doesnt get his shoes wet, god forbid. Ha ha.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Thats also dangerous to anyone helping him.. He loads that rod up and the hooks and sinkers come rocketing out into your face... Thats not a good scenario for multiple reasons! You are right, the dude needs a net. And boots lol.. Or maybe some lipstick and nail polish??!


----------



## City fisher

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Thats also dangerous to anyone helping him.. He loads that rod up and the hooks and sinkers come rocketing out into your face... Thats not a good scenario for multiple reasons! You are right, the dude needs a net. And boots lol.. Or maybe some lipstick and nail polish??!


Ha ha, thats hilarious. Thats why I jump every time he sets the hook if I am not paying attention. I am waiting for his 1oz egg sinker and 3/0 hook to come rocketing up out of the water and get one of us eventually. At least if I am paying attention I have that split second to react.


----------



## M.Magis

If a fish that size broke a 50 lb leader, it&#8217;s because there was a cut or severe abrasion in the leader. There&#8217;s no possible way a channel cat wore through a good 50 lb mono leader. I wouldn&#8217;t over think it, he just had a bad spot in the line. If anything, he should back off a bit, 50 lb is severe overkill for channel cats.


----------



## sherman51

a 50# leader should have been plenty of line to land that fish unless he just had the drag tightened down to tight.

back when I salmon fished many yrs ago we tried 8# main line so we would get more hits from the coho. we have landed 25# kings on that 8# line. but with the drag set loose enough to not brake it just took to long to land those big fish so we only used it one trip then went back to 20# line. you have to have the drag set loose enough for it to slip even with 50# if you get a fish strong enough to brake it.

I use to fish with this one guy that used 10# line for drift fishing the western basin of erie. he liked to get the little eaters up on top then just ski them in to the boat. I kept telling him that some day he was going to hook a big one and with his drag tightened down it would brake his line. well one day he hooked this fish and it was putting up a pretty good fight. then about 15 ft behind the boat it came up. it had to be over 30". it seen the boat and made one run and the line popped like sewing thread. he threw his rod down and started cursing. I just told him it was his own fault. after that he started using a lighter drag.

im just guessing here but I would say he just had his drag set way to tight. because you can land some big fish on light line if your drag will slip when they want to run.
sherman


----------



## SeanStone

50 is plenty in my opinion....with a good knot, polomar, and good maintenance you should be fine. Just check to see if thr line is in good shaoe before each cast. If it has knicks or cuts in it id retie . Im guessing the flathead cut him off on the rocks. It was probably just bad luck. Bring a net next time and try to land it as quickly as possible.....to give it less time to find rocks and to ensure a healthy release. Fish can actually over exert themselves and die from a long fought battle. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## agreen112

City fisher said:


> It didnt break the knot, it broke the leader. As mentiioned above about the drag, I am constantly reminding him to set the drag on his reels. And he does "Bulldog them" in a lot. I tell him all the time he is going to rip the lips off a fish one of these days. He sets the hook so hard and fast that it scares the crap out of me if I am not paying attention to him, like some one jumping at you from around a corner. I have no idea what kind of knot he uses to tie his leaders. He watches tons of youtube videos on dofferent knots and has a new one he tries out almost every time we go out. I swear he has some kind of knot fetish, no joke. He does snell his hooks though. As far as size, I would say 15 to 17lb size, I'm guessing because dont all our fish look so much bigger than they really are the closer the get to the shore? lol. It was well over 26" as well. We regularly catch them in the 3 to 7lb range there and this one was way bigger than anything we have caught there in the last 2 years. I have also recommended the boots for a couple years now to no avail. I use an old pair of my combat boots that I brought home with me. i love those boots. They keep my feet warm and I can walk out into the water and as long as it doesnt go over the top of my boots I can stand there for as long as I want and they dont leak one drop of water. They have about 300 or more miles of break in time too so they are comfortable as well. We rucked a lot in the infantry, lol.
> 
> This is my hypothisis and what I told him. When he had the fish almost landed he had the rod loaded and the fish was in shallow water so of course it was thrashing around. His answer was to pull up on the rod even more which pulled the fishes head a couple of inches out of the water. This made it thrash even more and we have all seen the inside of a big cats mouth, its almost like sand paper in there. So I think that with it thrashing around it eventually wore through the leader and broke it a few inches away from the hook. This is my theory on what happened. I appreciate all the feed back guys and will pass this onto him and he can make his decision from there. I also recommended him buying a net with an extendable handle so he doesnt get his shoes wet, god forbid. Ha ha.


Bulldogger's never learn. Tell him you're not fishing for Bass. And give the lady a glove and tell HER to get her own fish next time. 

My partner (a good catfisher), does the same thing. He's a little timid to touch cats and always needs help to land the big ones. Once we get it to shore I make sure he puts two clicks tension on the drag and let the fish run another two or three times ensuring that he's completely wore the F out! 

In your friends case, the drag wasn't set properly and he snapped the line when the fish made his strategic "last run." People think the bigger the line, the easier it is to catch. Not true. Line is line. The reel and the angler is what matters.


----------



## City fisher

agreen112 said:


> Bulldogger's never learn. Tell him you're not fishing for Bass. And give the lady a glove and tell HER to get her own fish next time.
> 
> My partner (a good catfisher), does the same thing. He's a little timid to touch cats and always needs help to land the big ones. Once we get it to shore I make sure he puts two clicks tension on the drag and let the fish run another two or three times ensuring that he's completely wore the F out!
> 
> In your friends case, the drag wasn't set properly and he snapped the line when the fish made his strategic "last run." People think the bigger the line, the easier it is to catch. Not true. Line is line. The reel and the angler is what matters.


I tell him all the time to loosen his drag and he just doesnt listen. I am pretty sure he has it tightened all the way down on both of his rods as I have never heard it work in all the times we have been fishing. He has tried to loosen it after he set the hook and was reeling it in. He was doing this all at the same time, it was kind of entertaining to watch him hold his pole in the crook of his arm while reeling with one hand and trying to loosen the drag with the other one. He lost that fish as well way before it ever got close to shore. Wether or not it was actually 50lb leader I am not sure, thats just what he tells me he uses to make them. Its funny that everyone keeps mentioning gloves cause he wont touch a fish with out them on, no matter what it is. I have my drag set to where it will click out with a 2 or 3lb fish on it. I would rather be safe than sorry. He actually told me after his line broke, and I will quote here, " You know with a fish that size you could have just reached down and grabbed it by the mouth or gills." I like my hands just the way they are and was not about to grab a flopping, thrashing catfish that was still in the water with my bare hands, I'll pass. Hopefully he learned his lesson this time cause this fish would have easily been a PB for him. I dont mind helping people out, but when they start blaming me for their mistakes that I am constantly trying to help them correct, they are on their own.


----------



## Silent Mike

agreen112 said:


> Bulldogger's never learn. Tell him you're not fishing for Bass. And give the lady a glove and tell HER to get her own fish next time.
> 
> My partner (a good catfisher), does the same thing. He's a little timid to touch cats and always needs help to land the big ones. Once we get it to shore I make sure he puts two clicks tension on the drag and let the fish run another two or three times ensuring that he's completely wore the F out!
> 
> In your friends case, the drag wasn't set properly and he snapped the line when the fish made his strategic "last run." People think the bigger the line, the easier it is to catch. Not true. Line is line. The reel and the angler is what matters.


LOL so ridiculous 0_o


----------



## M.Magis

If it was a drag problem, the main line would have broken. 
Beware of self proclaimed "experts".


----------



## Silent Mike

M.Magis said:


> If it was a drag problem, the main line would have broken.
> Beware of self proclaimed "experts".


Boom!!!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51

you guys could be right about the leader being bad but I didn't read where he says the main line was smaller than the leader. but with the drag tightened all the way down is a good way to get your leader or your main line broken. but with a loose drag even with a weakened leader you have a chance to land a big fish.

if he had the fishes head out of the water I doubt he cut the line on some rocks but he could have nicked the line on something before he got it up to the surface and weakened the leader causing it to brake before the main line.

what size main line was he using??
sherman


----------



## SeanStone

I honestly dont think there is anyway he could lock the drag down on any freshwater reel enough to break good 50lb test. Most drags max out at 25lbs or less of pressure. I personally set mine at about 8 to 10 lbs. He could have thumbed the spool and added more pressure. I think most rods will break before 50lb test. Ive broke a few rods with 30 km b test before while trying to rearrange structure.....snaged....lol. I now know to cut my line.

Im sure it was just a bad spot in the line.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## City fisher

He uses 20lb power pro. Im gonna tell him to check his leaders for bad spots and see if that is what did it. I once bought a spool of 250 yds of power pro. The whole spool had weak spots all through it. I didn't notice it while I was spooling the reel but I did when my line kept breaking and I couldn't figure out why. Nothing like casting out with a chunk of cut bait and a 1oz sinker and just watching it fly further than you could possibly cast it normally. Ha ha. I unspooled it and sent it back to bass pro and they replaced it for free plus sent me another spool for free. Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## Scioto jetsled

agreen112 said:


> Bulldogger's never learn. Tell him you're not fishing for Bass. And give the lady a glove and tell HER to get her own fish next time.
> 
> My partner (a good catfisher), does the same thing. He's a little timid to touch cats and always needs help to land the big ones. Once we get it to shore I make sure he puts two clicks tension on the drag and let the fish run another two or three times ensuring that he's completely wore the F out!
> 
> In your friends case, the drag wasn't set properly and he snapped the line when the fish made his strategic "last run." People think the bigger the line, the easier it is to catch. Not true. Line is line. The reel and the angler is what matters.



LOL


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BottomBouncer

M.Magis said:


> If it was a drag problem, the main line would have broken.
> Beware of self proclaimed "experts".


Reason and logic will not be tolerated


----------



## agreen112

Silent Mike said:


> LOL so ridiculous 0_o


I was right though according to OP.. His drag wasn't even set.


----------



## agreen112

SeanStone said:


> I honestly dont think there is anyway he could lock the drag down on any freshwater reel enough to break good 50lb test. Most drags max out at 25lbs or less of pressure. I personally set mine at about 8 to 10 lbs. He could have thumbed the spool and added more pressure. I think most rods will break before 50lb test. Ive broke a few rods with 30 km b test before while trying to rearrange structure.....snaged....lol. I now know to cut my line.
> 
> Im sure it was just a bad spot in the line.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I bet he's using some ridiculous heavy action pole too. OP, is your pal using one of those big 12ft surf rods? He sounds like a weekend paylake warrior (no offense to anyone).


----------



## SeanStone

I promise you he could have had that drag as tight as it would go and it wouldnt break 50lb test that was well kept. As I have said before most reels have a maximum drag of less than 20 pounds. Its possible to have a drag failure too I guess, but I dint think thats what were talking about here.




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Silent Mike

agreen112 said:


> I was right though according to OP.. His drag wasn't even set.


no you were wrong...the mainline didnt break....


----------



## rustyfish

A nick in the leader makes the most sense. Its one clear reason. Happens all the time and I am guilty of not retying often enough myself.

A combination of not knowing what your doing, too big of a rod, and drag fully tightened still does not explain why the leader twice the strength of the main line broke. Even if all of those happened then there would still have to be a bad spot in the leader for it to break first.


----------



## agreen112

City fisher said:


> I tell him all the time to loosen his drag and he just doesnt listen. I am pretty sure he has it tightened all the way down on both of his rods as I have never heard it work in all the times we have been fishing. He has tried to loosen it after he set the hook and was reeling it in. He was doing this all at the same time, it was kind of entertaining to watch him hold his pole in the crook of his arm while reeling with one hand and trying to loosen the drag with the other one. He lost that fish as well way before it ever got close to shore. Wether or not it was actually 50lb leader I am not sure, thats just what he tells me he uses to make them. Its funny that everyone keeps mentioning gloves cause he wont touch a fish with out them on, no matter what it is. I have my drag set to where it will click out with a 2 or 3lb fish on it. I would rather be safe than sorry. *He actually told me after his line broke*, and I will quote here, " You know with a fish that size you could have just reached down and grabbed it by the mouth or gills." I like my hands just the way they are and was not about to grab a flopping, thrashing catfish that was still in the water with my bare hands, I'll pass. Hopefully he learned his lesson this time cause this fish would have easily been a PB for him. I dont mind helping people out, but when they start blaming me for their mistakes that I am constantly trying to help them correct, they are on their own.


Again. I was right.... Anyway, back on topic. Without using drag in this situation and the fish making a last run - something will break! It's all a matter of what's the weakest point. In this case, the leader, line... who cares! The fish got loose and OP admitted NO DRAG WAS USED! Rookie mistake.


----------



## Silent Mike

agreen112 said:


> Again. I was right.


pardon me ???


----------



## Silent Mike

agreen112 said:


> Again. I was right.... Anyway, back on topic. Without using drag in this situation and the fish making a last run - something will break! It's all a matter of what's the weakest point. In this case, the leader, line... who cares! The fish got loose and OP admitted NO DRAG WAS USED! Rookie mistake.


this is absolutely false...only way a leader of that size breaks is if there is an abrasion like everyone else has said.


----------



## City fisher

agreen112 said:


> I bet he's using some ridiculous heavy action pole too. OP, is your pal using one of those big 12ft surf rods? He sounds like a weekend paylake warrior (no offense to anyone).


He is currently using one ugly stik cat rod and one berkley big game rod. He did mention to me that he was in the market for one of those rods that have all the LED light in them. I just laughed when he told me this. I have only ever seen one of those things once out at mogadore. And it takes a lot more than that to offend me . He also only buys coleman propane for his lantern because "It lasts longer than the other brands." He said this to me at Kames when he paid 3.50 for one canister. I couldnt even say anything to that so I just walked away. Ha ha


----------



## Silent Mike

City fisher said:


> He is currently using one ugly stik cat rod and one berkley big game rod. He did mention to me that he was in the market for one of those rods that have all the LED light in them. I just laughed when he told me this. I have only ever seen one of those things once out at mogadore. And it takes a lot more than that to offend me . He also only buys coleman propane for his lantern because "It lasts longer than the other brands." He said this to me at Kames when he paid 3.50 for one canister. I couldnt even say anything to that so I just walked away. Ha ha


ha i have one of those berkely rods with the LED light...it was cheap and it does do well at night...its my back up rod for sure tho


----------



## City fisher

agreen112 said:


> Again. I was right.... Anyway, back on topic. Without using drag in this situation and the fish making a last run - something will break! It's all a matter of what's the weakest point. In this case, the leader, line... who cares! The fish got loose and OP admitted NO DRAG WAS USED! Rookie mistake.


OK, I have to say something about this. Did you read the whole thread or just bits and pieces? I get what youre saying about the "Last run" thing, but he had the fishes head out of the water by at least 2 to 3 inches. Can you explain to me how this would even be possible? It is something that I would def like to see happen if it is possible. Im not trying to be a dick here as some of the stuff you have said I can agree with, but I just dont understand how you think it could have possibly made any kind of run with its head out of the water.


----------



## agreen112

City fisher said:


> He is currently using one ugly stik cat rod and one berkley big game rod. He did mention to me that he was in the market for one of those rods that have all the LED light in them. I just laughed when he told me this. I have only ever seen one of those things once out at mogadore. And it takes a lot more than that to offend me . He also only buys coleman propane for his lantern because "It lasts longer than the other brands." He said this to me at Kames when he paid 3.50 for one canister. I couldnt even say anything to that so I just walked away. Ha ha


Lol hahahah LED lights.. This guy sounds entertaining. Reminds me of a guy I work with who has several hundreds of dollars invested in the wrong stuff... and he brags about it. SMH


----------



## agreen112

City fisher said:


> OK, I have to say something about this. Did you read the whole thread or just bits and pieces? I get what youre saying about the "Last run" thing, but he had the fishes head out of the water by at least 2 to 3 inches. Can you explain to me how this would even be possible? It is something that I would def like to see happen if it is possible. Im not trying to be a dick here as some of the stuff you have said I can agree with, but I just dont understand how you think it could have possibly made any kind of run with its head out of the water.


I read the whole thread, I was the first to post. Did you read it? The reason I say this is because I've seen it a million times where guys bulldog a cat in to the bank with heavy line, get the head out, and the fish makes one BIG last effort to escape and breaks equipment. This guy simply failed and is obviously very much a noob... 

OP, if you're ever down in SW Ohio and wanna catch some cats at night at GMR, PM me. I'll send u in the right direction.


----------



## Sciotodarby

If he's using 20# main line and a 50# leader and then leader broke, wtf is the drag going to help?


----------



## rustyfish

Nothing wrong with a rod that lights up. I personally dont care for the berkely rods but I would consider a rod that lit up depending on the style and make of the rod. But I dont use lights when I fish, I just sit in the dark and use a head lamp when I need to retie so I guess it would be nice for my style.

Once again a seasoned pro could have had the same thing happen If he missed a nick in the line.

As he said he was starting to pull the head out of the water. A fish weighs more out of water than it can pull. The last surge is not as strong as the fishes own weight and if he pulled it up to high then it could have been too much for a weak spot in the line. I guess that could have been a rookie mistake but I have no clue if this is the case or not. Still goes back to a weak spot.


----------



## leftfordead88

agreen112 said:


> I read the whole thread, I was the first to post. Did you read it? The reason I say this is because I've seen it a million times where guys bulldog a cat in to the bank with heavy line, get the head out, and the fish makes one BIG last effort to escape and breaks equipment. This guy simply failed and is obviously very much a noob...
> 
> OP, if you're ever down in SW Ohio and wanna catch some cats at night at GMR, PM me. I'll send u in the right direction.


Please post pictures of all These huge catfish you catch. And please post pictures of your gear so we can all admire the new king of ogf


----------



## sherman51

City fisher said:


> He uses 20lb power pro. Im gonna tell him to check his leaders for bad spots and see if that is what did it. I once bought a spool of 250 yds of power pro. The whole spool had weak spots all through it. I didn't notice it while I was spooling the reel but I did when my line kept breaking and I couldn't figure out why. Nothing like casting out with a chunk of cut bait and a 1oz sinker and just watching it fly further than you could possibly cast it normally. Ha ha. I unspooled it and sent it back to bass pro and they replaced it for free plus sent me another spool for free. Thanks for all the info guys.


LOL I just really like this thread.

and it really doesn't matter if the drag was locked down or not. if he was using 20 lb main line and a 50 lb leader broke then there had to be a weak spot in the leader. it could have been from the fishes mouth chaffing the line it could have been from hitting something while fighting the fish it could have just been old line. but still if he had set his drag it might have saved the fish. but none of us will ever really know. LOL.
sherman


----------



## monsterKAT11

agreen112 said:


> Lol hahahah LED lights.. This guy sounds entertaining. Reminds me of a guy I work with who has several hundreds of dollars invested in the wrong stuff... and he brags about it. SMH


Kinda like a dude who tries to talk big and has zero proof to back it up besides a 4lb channel cat. Just a heads up while you've never broken any rules on this site you've surely made enemies. I'd be careful having personal pictures linked to a public forum. You never know what kind of whack jobs you could piss off, especially when you've clearly made an effort to be that guy that everyone's loves to hate. This is just me trying to be a nice guy to the dude who has become enemy number one in every thread he's posted on.


----------



## rustyfish

Dude join the coversation or let it go. No sense in trolling the troll. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## monsterKAT11

Not trolling anyone, just trying to help the dude out. As far as the OP is concerned I'd guess he hadn't changed the leader in a while and had a weak spot in it, as 50lb mono should be sufficient.


----------



## rustyfish

I get it, I'm just saying if the same fight keeps jumping threads then every thread he gets on is going to get locked up. If you keep tossing rocks at a dog that bites then how is anyone supposed to tell who the problem is. Let it go.


----------



## musky 44

Did you see the fish? If not, it may have been a toothy critter in order to break 50lb. mono cleanly.


----------



## agreen112

monsterKAT11 said:


> Kinda like a dude who tries to talk big and has zero proof to back it up besides a 4lb channel cat. Just a heads up while you've never broken any rules on this site you've surely made enemies. I'd be careful having personal pictures linked to a public forum. You never know what kind of whack jobs you could piss off, especially when you've clearly made an effort to be that guy that everyone's loves to hate. This is just me trying to be a nice guy to the dude who has become enemy number one in every thread he's posted on.


PM me, we can arrange to meetup next weekend if you'd like... Sorry for the late reply I was out hunting fish this whole weekend.


----------



## City fisher

musky 44 said:


> Did you see the fish? If not, it may have been a toothy critter in order to break 50lb. mono cleanly.


Yes we saw it. It was clearly a catfish. I am still going with either a weak spot in the leader or the chaffing from the fishes mouth. I do agree that he should set his drag though.


----------



## monsterKAT11

agreen112 said:


> PM me, we can arrange to meetup next weekend if you'd like... Sorry for the late reply I was out hunting fish this whole weekend.


Catch any big ones?


----------

